# Post kidney transplant visit dx code...



## Partha (Aug 6, 2009)

*If patient visits dr post kidney transplant and the patient is doing well with no problems, what is a correct dx to bill for the current visit, V42.0? V42.0 is a secondary diagnosis per CPT manual*


----------



## drsnpatil (Aug 6, 2009)

Sir, can we code as V58.44 with V42.0?


----------



## Om (Aug 6, 2009)

We will code it as V58.44 followed by V42.0.


----------



## seattlegrace (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with the above advice. However, what is everyone's opinon in how this aftercare code should be used? The official coding guidelines indicate that aftercare codes "cover situations when the initial treatment of a disease or injury has been performed and the patient requires continued care during the healing or recovery phase, or for long-term consequences of the disease. The aftercare V code should not be used if treatment is directed at a current, acute disease or injury. The diagnosis code is to be used in these cases."

So if a patient comes in for his routine maintenance six years following transplant, without problems, would you still report V58.44? However, what about if the kidney is functioning fine, but the doctor documents diabetes and/or hypertension. In such cases would you report 250.00 and/or 401.9, rather than V58.44 since those conditions can be so closely related to kidney disease? Does matter how many years have passed since the transplant?

Thanks for any input/rationale.


----------

